# Small amp location



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I got a b12 and I want to know the BEST location for an amp that will be hidden away and cant be seen. I was thinkin about under the seat or somewhere in the dash. Its going to be a small Alpine 2 channel amp about 7 inches long and 4 inches wide.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

do you still have the spare tire sitting down there? if not that will work as well. Under the seat is a good option as well.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I dont want to put anything in my trunk. It leaks in there and I do want to keep my donut. I think I will put it under the seat because I dont wanna run alot of wire and stuff. I think under the glove box would be good...I like stashing "stuff" under my seat lol


----------



## pathy2k1 (May 8, 2005)

*watch the heat..*



Biscuit said:


> I dont want to put anything in my trunk. It leaks in there and I do want to keep my donut. I think I will put it under the seat because I dont wanna run alot of wire and stuff. I think under the glove box would be good...I like stashing "stuff" under my seat lol


Just make sure you give the amp room to breathe. Under the seat is a nice spot to hide, but it's stuffy under there so make sure you mount it off the floor a bit so air can get at it.


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

pathy2k1 said:


> Just make sure you give the amp room to breathe. Under the seat is a nice spot to hide, but it's stuffy under there so make sure you mount it off the floor a bit so air can get at it.


x2... use some washers under the mounting "feet" to allow the amp to sit above the carpet and get some air to it so you dont have constant overheating probs, then just set the gain correctly and you shouldnt have heat issues and its neatly tucked out of the way


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

In one of my old cars I gad my amp installed under the seat. I cut away the carpet and padding never had an over heating problem. The spacers would work as well


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Ok I will get some spacers. I seem to cant find a tool to remove the bolts from my seat so I can get it out. Is there any way I can get this thing mounted under the seat without takin the seat out?


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

right angle screw driver or remove the seat... just make sure you dont have an airbag sensor on any of the seats, ive had an airbag go off in my face b/c of one of those pesky f*ckers! (expensive mistake)


----------



## nismo78 (May 11, 2005)

You could also mount it on the bottom side of the rear deck, if the trunk tension bars won't hit it.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I got a right angle screw driver. But just think how hard it is goin to be gettin the thing to screw in right...grr I cant figure out how to get the seats out...they have those star lookin bolts. its like an inverse torx bolt.


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

ouch... those are a pain in the a$$... best of luck


----------

